# ICC Code Links



## cda (Jul 1, 2016)

Appears the great and powerful ICC 

has messed with free links to code editions.

Will have to re bookmark them☢


----------



## cda (Jul 1, 2016)

cda said:


> Appears the great and powerful ICC
> 
> has messed with free links to code editions.
> 
> Will have to re bookmark them☢




How come I can only post one sad face do hickie???


----------



## steveray (Jul 1, 2016)

Sucky....I am going to talk to my gov. rep....Way harder to navigate, but prettier! Not sure if you can copy and paste anymore either....I understand why they did it, but now they are going to be like NoFreePublications Available


----------



## cda (Jul 1, 2016)

Plus have to find links to older editions

And the 09 ibc commentary !!!


----------



## cda (Jul 1, 2016)

..........

Ok does not like my flag do hickie


So:




https://ixquick-proxy.com/do/spg/show_picture.pl?l=english&rais=1&oiu=http://www.europeword.com/images/russia/russian-flag4.jpg&sp=d2f60fb23ce6bf4b2a2d77465b68780f


----------



## north star (Jul 1, 2016)

*@ ~ @*


The great & powerful Cow has disabled links to their
"cut & paste-able" Codes.

There are links to the versions that cannot be "cut
& pasted" though !

Measures being taken to "self protect" from copyright
theft and infringement.

...and "the Code Music plays on" !  


*@ ~ @*


----------



## cda (Jul 1, 2016)

http://codes.iccsafe.org/


http://codes.iccsafe.org/I-Codes.html#all


----------



## cda (Jul 1, 2016)

See if I buy any more of their books!!!


----------

